# Still no stage 2



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Duchess dropped down to 98.2 25 hours ago. But by 2 hours later she was back up to 99.5. An hour and a half later she was back down to 98.4. She has been dropping and raising like this for the last 24 hours. 

Since she dropped to 98.2 25 hours ago and im seeing no signs of stage 2 labor, should i be concerned or did she not drop low enough? Should she stay at a consistently low temp like below 99 or 98? 

Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

wishing for the best!!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

You must be tired of watching and waiting. All the best with this.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I slept on the couch last night and couldnt do much more than doze. Im anxious. Im tired. The worst part is not being completely sure shes even stage 1 yet. Yes, she is so getting spayed asap. Ugh she is sleeping a lot. Lots of fetal movement. Im so glad i had plenty of pto saved up at work to be here for her, but at the same time my mind is driving me insane wondering. Im naturally a worry wart. :/


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Hahaha.... I guess you will go back to work to rest after this.

Shell get there. Your house is going to be very busy soon. I think your girl is stockpiling on sleep now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I think so too.  tomorrow is my birthday and im off through sunday. Im facebooking, reading on my kindle app, cooking, and cleaning. This is a sweet birthday present. Lol people have mentioned that i should cull the litter, but im really hormonal right now and im having a hard time being pragmatic. I dont think i could do it regardless of the situation. To abort early feels like on thing, but to watch the light go out in an animals eyes is something i just cant do unless its for food.


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

I would never and could never "cull" or in my opinion kill an animal just because it was a mutt. I have a hard time watching my hubby feed our snake because the little mice getting grabbed just breaks my heart. Just love these pups find responsible homes and spay!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes ma`am!! We have a snake and a pig ana rooster and im the same way when my husband feeds our snake. This snake is still small so its just eating fuzzies, but still... :/


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Cull doesn't mean to destroy exclusively. It can also mean just to sterilize the animals, which is something you should really consider before sending them to their new homes. You might be able to find a program that will do it for free.


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

I was wondering if there was more than one meaning for cull. Spaying the pups yes I agree, a lot of times places will have u pay for momma and they will do puppies for free! I would call low cost spay/neuter places.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Now THAT i can do.  its definitely the responsible thing to do. I know that the county shelter has income based or low cost days about once a month or so. Should be an easy fix.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hang around long enough and you'll understand the way dog men speak (or type). We would never recommend you destroy your pups, but we do strongly recommend spay, nueter and properly placing pups with responsible people who understand what they are getting. The modern meaning of "cull".


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

tell you whats gonna happen, burlap bag over a bridge, otherwise,

how you gonna find 8 homes for pit bulls in ohio???????????

i tell you how, 
you aint, so just raise them up enuf to where you turn them over to H.S.

and they'll suffer for 7days, then get the 'pink juice'

now thats the facts, until you do different, we'll see..................

thats if you can even keep them alive for 8wks.
you should of taken care of this earlier, now there's gonna be 'another you' 

out there we an unspayed female, that comes up with the same B.S. story as yours
how many before one of those irresonsible dogs with an irresponsible owners

kills a child, or attacks one???????????????

the more i think about it the madder i get, you wee told in your other thread dont worry about the temp, just do what you know, 

apparently, you dont know much...............................


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ouch surfer. :/ i understand what youre saying. But i have a few friends who have asked about the pups and craigslist is an option to talk to people. If youre a trashy pos you arent getting my pup. Bottom line. Be mad. Youre only working yourself up. Not everyone is a jack wagon. 8 pups? Ha!!! Last litter she had 12!!! We found good homes for all of them (luckily) and im still in touch with all but 2 owners. Most owners are friends of family or friends of friends.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

and now tell us that all 12 have been fixed and they are the most responsible owners,

hate to say it but B.S.,bulldogs are against the law in ohio.

and you found homes for 12??????????????

so you can blow yourself up if you want...............

craig's list, WTF is wrong with you, every loser in the world, gets there dogs off craig's list.

if you're a POS you cant have one, let those pups get to be 4months old,
i bet a hundred to your one that you wont give a dang about who you give them to.

if this is your bf's dog, you couldnt have been around to long, and you said she already had a litter of 12, she should've been fixed right after that, plus how big is this bitch,

do you even know what you sound like????????????

apparently that means the male aint fixed either, what is wrong with ya'll????????????
and please save the B.S. for those losers that got one of the 12,

because, i dont believe it, you said you've helped whelp 10-12 litters and 
your up here asking beginner questions, after that many litters,

you should be teaching the newbies on what to do.

but i would never reccomend someone asking you any type of questions coccerning the dogs.

how bout, you getting some books and doing your own research, and quit lookng for the easy [lazy] way out.................


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow surfer, you are obviously bipolar. You were nice before and then you snapped. 

My great uncle was a breeder. I helped him. I assisted. We didnt use temps to gauge when whelping would happen. You have really become condescending and rude. I know a lot. This temp thing is all that im not used to. How dare you be so nasty and accusatory? You dont know me. Be judgmental. Youre stressing yourself out over assumptions. I dont know anyone on here and i dont have any reason to try to impress anyone with lies. I have friends. I could delete this profile and never look back. And at this point im very close.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

not bipolar, but you were directed to go with what you know and dont worry about the temp.
then you started another thread about stage two, so you werent gonna listen anyway.

and i said i was getting madder by the minute, just thinking about how many,

unregistered, unwanted dogs you're creating??????????

i'm just glad you dont live in nc this is a bulldog state.

and just say she has 12 this time, and 12 last time,

half and half 12 males and 12 females how many unwanted are they going to create?????????

do you see what you've done, and its the mix breeds that usually are manbiters,

do you know what they used to do with the H.A. dogs, [culled]

and it was the 'old way' they didnt come back from behind the barn,

sorry if it seems harsh, but its the truth,

i just wish you would've come here FIRST, because it wouldnt be me talking to you
like this, it would be the girls, and sometimes they aint as nice as me...........

i just hope you learn a lesson, and not some loser that sells her dogs on craig's list for a hundred bucks.

and i'm not only mad at you but also your type,

and until you can prove me wrong, i'll still think that way and tell everyone i know.

QUIT BREEDING THOSE DOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

give the ones already in the shelters a chance, 
this is a remarkable breed,

please dont try to educate me either, i know how to read,

and if i cant find what i'm looking for then i will ask,

my pride DOES NOT get in the way of my wanting to learn


----------



## ladyluckmama7 (Oct 2, 2013)

My male is fixed. My female is not. It was a neighborhood dog that stuck her. She is 5 years old. My husband and i have been together almost 5 years. Duchess was about 1 1/2 with her first litter. That is 6 or 7 heats she didnt get pregnant. Tell me again how i did this intentionally. You elitist cry baby. Eff this. You would do so much more good if you would stop being verbally hostile. Someone tries to find out the answer to one small question and you want to flip out. Ridiculous. Keep berating people surfer. That really helps your cause. And pits are NOT illegal in OHIO!!! You are just required to carry insurance on them. I LIVE HERE, i would know the laws in my own state better than you.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

well, when you've got over 30yrs in something to have people like you come along and make it hard on people like me,

how in the world did you think i was gonna react?????????????


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Doesn't matter anymore, she's down the road. We may never find out how it turns out for her and her dogs. And no chance of helping her convince her husband to spay that bitch either


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

ladyluckmama7 said:


> Duchess was about 1 1/2 with her first litter. That is 6 or 7 heats she didnt get pregnant. Tell me again how i did this intentionally.


The way you did this intentionally is that she neve was spayed. Being that she never was spayed means you set her up to get pregnant. My boyfriend kept putting our female off and I just took her in myself. Sure he was pissed at me but, we still have the dog and we still are together. Sometimes you have to take action.

Also if you are hovering her it may be delaying labor. Leave her alone in her dark quiet whelping box.

Please don't craigslist. Even if this was a mistake liter the responsible thing to do is draw up contracts saying if the owners need/ want to rehome dog you get first say. Then it's your responsibility to go over the process of finding great homes again.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LadyLuck... as I posted in your previous post, disregard the temperature thing all together. Stop worrying about her temperature as it's not important... that's only necessary for dogs who are prone to needing a helping hand in delivery due to known complications in previous litters (an experienced breeder who knows their bitch would use this application). Stop hovering over her, as was said in the post before me, and just go on about your business like nothing is happening. Please don't be upset with the deliverance of some peoples' posts, as you were forewarned in your intro that we can tend to be very rough, but we only have the future of our dogs in mind. Craigslist isn't all it's cracked up to be, and how in the world can you possibly screen homes from Craigslist? Are you going to do home visits and background checks on every potential owner that contacts you from Craigslist? I mean, realistically... think about it from our point of view... the breed already has a bad reputation due to irresponsible owners and back yard breeders. Add to it the fact that the majority of "pit bulls" identified in the media for their wrong doings are 9/10 times mixed breeds or other breeds all together, incorrectly identified as such. The breed as a whole gets a bad rep due to poorly bred mongrels who don't get culled because of irresponsible owners. Honey, we're not trying to run you off the forum, but if you were into the dogs like we all are, you'd probably understand a bit better. Please take the harshness with a grain of salt, or a spoonful of sugar (whichever makes it easier to swallow), and continue your stay here on our yard, as we only wish to help prevent this type of thing in the future.

Everyone else, I know it's hard not to be so blunt, but apparently we need to put on our kid gloves, so let's be a bit easier on LadyLuck so that we may actually get the point across and help rather than hinder our mission here.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Surfer may sound sound like jerk but he's absolutely right. I agree the owner sounds very irresponsible, 1/2 full of BS, and 1/2 full of idiocracy


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> LadyLuck... as I posted in your previous post, disregard the temperature thing all together. Stop worrying about her temperature as it's not important... that's only necessary for dogs who are prone to needing a helping hand in delivery due to known complications in previous litters (an experienced breeder who knows their bitch would use this application). Stop hovering over her, as was said in the post before me, and just go on about your business like nothing is happening. Please don't be upset with the deliverance of some peoples' posts, as you were forewarned in your intro that we can tend to be very rough, but we only have the future of our dogs in mind. Craigslist isn't all it's cracked up to be, and how in the world can you possibly screen homes from Craigslist? Are you going to do home visits and background checks on every potential owner that contacts you from Craigslist? I mean, realistically... think about it from our point of view... the breed already has a bad reputation due to irresponsible owners and back yard breeders. Add to it the fact that the majority of "pit bulls" identified in the media for their wrong doings are 9/10 times mixed breeds or other breeds all together, incorrectly identified as such. The breed as a whole gets a bad rep due to poorly bred mongrels who don't get culled because of irresponsible owners. Honey, we're not trying to run you off the forum, but if you were into the dogs like we all are, you'd probably understand a bit better. Please take the harshness with a grain of salt, or a spoonful of sugar (whichever makes it easier to swallow), and continue your stay here on our yard, as we only wish to help prevent this type of thing in the future.
> 
> Everyone else, I know it's hard not to be so blunt, but apparently we need to put on our kid gloves, so let's be a bit easier on LadyLuck so that we may actually get the point across and help rather than hinder our mission here.


great post


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

if anyone has read my posts before, i love the 'bulldog' breeds,
i might be a little biased, but i think that they are noble animals,

and i'm on the side of whoever has what it takes to go to a shelter and adopt one,

because you know goig in the reaction that your going to get from the 'civilians'

so in my book that that a certain type of indavidual, man or woman, and even tho i might disagree with some, i will take my last breath defending you.

I AM A WARRIOR......

that being said, where your dog comes from, unless you do the right thing,

meaning i think shelter or byb dogs should be fixed, to stop the cycle of unwanted bulldogs.

just go to a shelter, the % is high, of OUR dogs in there, i wish i could take them all home. 
but thats not reality, reality is stop the cycle, and stop our dogs from being 
'put down' 

amstaff, blues, bully's, apbt's, follow them backwards, you will see that there is a common source,

they all have a NOBILITY about them.
plus i told her i was getting madder by the minute.
plus one of the 'ladies' up here tried to help her, did she listen???? no

she just started another thread, i knew then she WASNT,DIDNT, gonna hear anything except what she wanted. she was fishin, for someone to side with her.

i couldnt do it, when you actually start looking at the number of unwanted dogs she was creating, it was burning me up.

how can you help someone like that????????????


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

904bullys said:


> Surfer may sound sound like jerk but he's absolutely right. I agree the owner sounds very irresponsible, 1/2 full of BS, and 1/2 full of idiocracy


Yes, Surfer may sound like a jerk, and you're correct, he is right!



904bullys said:


> great post


Thank you kind sir



surfer said:


> if anyone has read my posts before, i love the 'bulldog' breeds,
> i might be a little biased, but i think that they are noble animals,
> 
> and i'm on the side of whoever has what it takes to go to a shelter and adopt one,
> ...


Surfer, I completely understand where you're coming from, and you have every right to be upset, as do all of us here, however; we can't correctly educate if we run them off. I know she didn't listen, and it seems as though she's trolling, especially since she was given solid advice and still didn't listen, but again, we need to handle people accordingly. I don't like always having to be the :angel: but there's a place and a time for everything, and the open forum is not necessarily the place. If you can't be a little more gentle, then step aside and allow someone else to handle it. I know repeating yourself constantly gets old real quick, so leave it to those of us who are used to it and can handle it a little better if you don't feel you can do so. Heck, you can even PM one of us if you feel you need to.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Why has she not gone to a vet to get an ultrasound so you know when she is due? If you have NO CLUE who the father is the dog maybe WAY bigger than your girl and you might need to get her a C section, so your vet should be on speed dial in case she has trouble delivering the pups. I understand it was an accident, but letting a dog roam the streets means your boyfriend DID cause it to happen. When a bitch is in heat proper precautions should be taken. Now take into account its a dog that looks like a pit bull and you have the potential to create BSL in your area if anything happens with a loose pit bull roaming the streets. So much wrong with it. Good for you for sticking around but go to a vet PLEASE.


----------

